# Tiny Fatty Appetizers - with pictures



## uncle eddie (Oct 15, 2016)

I wanted to do fatty’s this weekend, so tonight I decided to make a new creation - Tiny Fatty Appetizers - to go with our pork loin steaks.  I made the tiny-fatty appetizers with lil’ Smokies and cheese, mushrooms and cheese, and lil’ Smokies - diced jalapenos and cheese.  This took a good 30 minutes to prepare these for the smoker.  I smoked everything at 250F for about 50 minutes using A-maz-n Pitmaster Blend for smoke.  I pulled everything out when the pork loin steaks hit 145F.

These were so crazy good!  Each one was about 3 bites in size and each tiny fatty ranged in calories from about 190 to 220, each.  

My fave was the jalapeno/cheese/lil' smoky.  My wife loved the mushroom/cheese and the lil' smoky/cheese tiny fatties.  

Bottom line, all 3 were great.  These are going to be made for tailgate's and Super Bowl parties - for sure.

Pictures below:













IMG_1375.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Oct 15, 2016


















IMG_1376.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Oct 15, 2016






I decided to use a flat-edged spatula to separate the sausage.  A knife did not work well.













IMG_1377.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Oct 15, 2016


















IMG_1378.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Oct 15, 2016


















IMG_1379.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Oct 15, 2016






FWIW - we love this salmon seasoning on our pork-loins steaks.













IMG_1380.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Oct 15, 2016






The finished product!













IMG_1381.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Oct 15, 2016


















IMG_1382.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Oct 15, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## b-one (Oct 15, 2016)

:droolLooks tasty,not sure about three bites!:biggrin:


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 15, 2016)

I like the concept...  did you put the sausage in a gallon bag to roll it out ??? rolled out sausage looks longer than what a bag would be...  and then put the lil smokie on the cheese filling before rolling ??


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 15, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I like the concept... did you put the sausage in a gallon bag to roll it out ??? rolled out sausage looks longer than what a bag would be... and then put the lil smokie on the cheese filling before rolling ??


Yes. I did roll it out in a gallon bag - if you look at 3rd picture, you can see it.

The mushroom/cheese one would have been easier if I blended it all together and made it like a long mushroom, cheese, sausage meat ball, but I managed.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2016)

They look excellent!

Great idea!

Al


----------



## rogan (Oct 16, 2016)

Brilliant concept. Could almost pre make a fifty of these for the upcoming grey cup (Canadian football) weekend. But I'd probably eat them as they came out of the smoker. Great job!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 18, 2016)

awesome


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2016)

Terrific idea! Point for the inspiration!

Disco


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 22, 2016)

UPDATE:  

I thought it might be easier to roll 9 tiny fatties instead of 12 with a pound of sausage.  It was indeed easier; however, the tiny fatties got much larger than appetizer size because I used more jalapenos and cheese with just 1 lil smokie sausage - just because it seemed to need more jalapenos and cheese.  

End result...I would stick with 12 tiny fatties per pound of sausage.  BTW - this "mistake" was still delicious.













Presentation1.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Oct 22, 2016


----------

